# Moving forward...



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey folks, its been a while, just a little update really. Since breaking off from our toxic routine my wife and I have been rather stable. It's only been a few weeks, or more, feels like alot has changed really however.

We've been having a lot of fun together and with our daughter, and we have re-established boundaries as well as new commitments in place to make it work but despite the safe haven our home is now, with nothing left to fight about; we also have nothing left to talk about! But since we're stable now we're ready I guess to start trying out new things together which we discussed a while back. Things are good, for now at least


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

'Normal' isn't so bad afterall. Good for your family.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Yay. Glad, keep it up.


----------



## bellamaxjoy (Oct 27, 2011)

That is wonderful


----------



## jelichmann (Apr 5, 2012)

Great to hear - Just keep it up! Don't worry, you'll find new subjects of conversation as you get further into this new chapter of your marriage.


----------



## Jeff/BC (Apr 1, 2012)

YAY. As others have said, the lull in interesting things should be just temporary. Interesting people do interesting things eventually and then they want to talk about them with their partners.


----------

